# [SOLVED] Random Internet Disconnection with Roadrunner/Cable Modem



## joergalfter (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok. Here´s the deal.

Set Up:
Roadrunner/Hawaii Cable Internet. Modem(Toshiba), Linksys WRT54GS Router, Apple eMac (Wired on port 1), Apple G4 Powerbook & Apple Macbook (Wireless)

Everything works fine. All of a sudden the internet connection is lost. After trying out several resets on the linkys, I figured out, that its just the MODEM that has to be reseted (can´t see that thing, cos its in my landladys office...) It has obviously nothing to do with the Router (what I first thought) or the computers. It happens often after using SKYPE telephone, downloading a lots of data... but even this has no pattern. The disconnecting is really random. Roadrunner support is not able to fix that yet.

I really need that to be fixed, couse I need the internet for my work.

THANKS A LOT for any HEEEEELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Random Internet Disconnection with Roadrunner/Cable Modem*

Well, you need to lean on RoadRunner, because this clearly seems to be either the modem or the ISP connection. :smile:


----------



## joergalfter (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Random Internet Disconnection with Roadrunner/Cable Modem*

Wel, changing the modem today definetly changed the circumstances. We are much much faster now, up to 3 times. Guess that the old modem (2004) was not compatible to the the rest. Anyway, lets see, what the connection stability will look like.
Thanks for your comment, johnwill!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Random Internet Disconnection with Roadrunner/Cable Modem*

Thanks for the feedback, let us know if the issue is resolved. :smile:


----------



## joergalfter (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Random Internet Disconnection with Roadrunner/Cable Modem*

YEP! The new Modem obviously fixed the problem. I have much much muuuuuuch faster internet connection, and my upload speed is so much faster. It was nearly impossible to send mails with 2-4 MB attachements. Also my upload speed via FTP to my webserver is high speed now.
So, the MODEM CHANGE solved not only the speed problem, also the random disconnection isssue.
Thanks for the support, johnwill!
Aloha

Joerg

www.joergalfter.com


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback, glad it all worked out.


----------

